# Megs tech wax



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

hi Mike

I've just re-discovered tech wax, an old bottle in my garage, and used it yesterday with great results.

I intend using this on a weekly basis to ensure a perfect smear/smude free finish after pat drying my black car.

Couple of questions. Firstly I've noticed that there is now a gen 2 version, is this a significant step up from the old version? Also, as it's part of my weekly routine I'm hoping that it will layer but was concerned that it may have a cleaning agent that prevents layering.

Any thoughts greatly appreciated

...:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

m33porsche said:


> hi Mike
> 
> I've just re-discovered tech wax, an old bottle in my garage, and used it yesterday with great results.
> 
> ...


What is the product number on the bottle, M??? 
IIRC the cleaner waxes have the kaolin in it.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

m33porsche said:


> Couple of questions. Firstly I've noticed that there is now a gen 2 version, is this a significant step up from the old version?


The new version was reformulated from the ground up, it wasn't just a matter of adding a new ingredient, so it's a totally new formula compared to the first generation. I got this from one of the chemists himself.



m33porsche said:


> Also, as it's part of my weekly routine I'm hoping that it will layer but was concerned that it may have a cleaning agent that prevents layering.
> 
> Any thoughts greatly appreciated


The first generation did have a very sleight cleaning agent in it, Kaolin clay of some type, I've seen versions of Kaolin clay there were not like most people imagine, in fact I've seen Kaolin that pretty much has the consistency of smoke.

This is a product sold at the retail level to "Joe Consumer" and because Joe Consumer doesn't tend to know much about proper paint preparation, most "Retail Car Waxes", (most anything sold to Joe Consumer), must have some cleaning action to

Create a visual before and after difference
Help the protection ingredients bond better

So while I don't think there's an official statement on what's inside the bottle of the newest version my guess is that there's still some level of cleaning ability to it as this makes the product perform better for the largest percentage of end-users.

Layering is a huge topic, I've written extensively on it in the past, (Check Hot Topics" on MOL and search using the term, *Thomas Malthus*), and for the most part one or two well applied coats of anything will provide,


*Uniform appearance*
*Uniform coverage which = uniform protection*

These new coatings coming out like Opti-Coat 2 and Cquartz are very interesting and seemingly providing better long term protection than traditional car waxes and paint sealants if that's what you're mostly interested in.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Mike - Doesn't sound like its best suited to my needs as the surface is polished and sealed with Z2 already. I'm using the tech Wax as an easy on easy off product post drying to eliminate the blotches/water marks I'm getting after blot drying. 

Ive had no luck with LSP top up sprays such as LT, Z8 or Instawax but think that liquid wax may be the route.

Is there something in the Megs range without cleaners that would provide the extra lustre and effectively build up, perhaps the #21 sealant??

many thanks once again
m33


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Second version came in 2008


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

m33porsche said:


> Is there something in the Megs range without cleaners that would provide the extra lustre and effectively build up, perhaps the #21 sealant??
> 
> many thanks once again
> m33


All of the Meguiar's waxes and sealants reach the point of diminishing returns, see my article in their "Hot Topics" forum group on MOL and search using the term, *Thomas Malthus* or even the term layering.

The title of the thread is, _*What's the deal with "Layering?"*_, it's very in-depth.

Here's an excerpt from the thread, note one of the first things I did when I went to work for Meguiar's is re-write their FAQ, it went from 22 pages in MS Word to 60+ pages... 



Mike Phillips said:


> Hi Devildog,
> 
> This is usually never a fun discussion and often times will evolve into a flame war. That said, to start with, here is some information from Meguiar's new FAQ
> 
> ...


Here's another excerpt



Mike Phillips said:


> *13. Can Meguiar's waxes be "Layered"?*
> 
> Meguiar's waxes can be layered, but two things must be tended to when layering waxes. 1) You must use the right waxes ("Layerable" waxes), and 2) You must recognize that at some point, *"The Law of Diminishing Returns"* takes effect.
> 
> ...


A non-cleaning, pure wax in the Meguiar's line would be M26 Hi Tech Yellow Wax, it's actually a very nice product.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Mike. It's great to have your input on this forum. There's much "black art" to detailing but its great to see some science applied. 

My take is that given I'm up for a weekly routine, not for layering, but to perfect the surface after blot drying, a good quality quick liquid wax should maintain my paint at that plateau

Thanks again...:thumb:


----------

